# Lets see your rigs! Vehicles this time.



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

how about my dream?










and my car :smile:


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> how about my dream?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love ur cars od3


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

<a href="http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/tookerw1040/?action=view&current=IMG_0438.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/tookerw1040/IMG_0438.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> how about my dream?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want your cars!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i want your cars!!!


:smile:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> :smile:


I'll give ya $20 right now for em


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

ATV's, 4 wheelers (not the same) count too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice cars. !!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

My 4-wheeler after i got stuck. The mud puddle it is in now is over the back rail cuz i like to go through it at 20mph on my way to check set lines


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I'll give ya $20 right now for em


I'll give him $21 for them right now


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll give ya $22 and that's as high as I'll go!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

NEhunter22 said:


> I'll give ya $22 and that's as high as I'll go!!


i'll give you a $100 and that is the highest anyone will go.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

$145


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think they are gonna be off the market.. I dont wanna rip anyone off by me getting so good of profit..:wink:


----------



## kulcherklub (Nov 4, 2009)

she has a built 300 L6 and enough torque to pull a 1ton out of the mud 
78 f150 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm currently saving up for a truck. But I want a 90's model Chevy 4x4 extended cab short bed truck.


----------



## kulcherklub (Nov 4, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm currently saving up for a truck. But I want a 90's model Chevy 4x4 extended cab short bed truck.


shoot for late 90s. earlyer 90s models had quite a few electrical issues. or go for a mid 80s that is carbbed with all the bella and whistles. you can work on it yourself and dont need a computer to tell you whats wrong! 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm currently saving up for a truck. But I want a 90's model Chevy 4x4 extended cab short bed truck.


I'd rethink about the short bed part.. I have a SHORT bed and it's no fun. Probably gonna sell mine by the end of summer and wait for a good deal on a Silverado/Sierra or an F150.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an 01 Tundra, 07 Mazda MX-5 Miata


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Yamaha Grizz 350


----------

